# Callaway uPro GPS system



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 31, 2010)

I got one of these for Christmas.  I believe the Wife paid less than Â£150 for it.

It's the size of a mobile phone and feels very robust.  It's encased in rubber which makes you feel confident that it'll survive most mishaps both during transporation and out on the course.

*Synching* 

I know Bratty had issues with his but mine couldn't have been easier.  Once all my personal details were in it located my course and I downloaded it with ease.  Every purchase gives you one free 'Pro mode' download which I used for my course.

Pro Mode course downloads start at Â£4.95 for one course but, the more money you credit your account with, the cheaper the courses.  Â£30 gets you 7 courses and so on.

You can download a 'basic' course which is free so, potentially, your only outlay could be the Â£149.

*Out on the course* 

I've never owned a GPS unit but I used a few over the years and the Callaway is certainly up there with the better units.  

The first thing the unit does is give you a video fly over of the hole, very similar to what the TV channels do.  This is a very useful feature if you're playing a course for the first time.  You can skip this if you've played the course many times.

Once the video fly over has finished, it gives you measurements to all the hazards on the hole.

Now, you can switch between pro mode and basic mode at will due to a button on the side of the unit.  The basic mode will simply tell you the distance to the green - front, middle and back.

You can also get a display up that simply shows the hazards and the distances to each.

You can also use the overhead diagram of the hole to measure 'lay up' points if playing a dog leg or opting not to go for the green.

It also has the distance mark facility.  This is where you measure how far you've hit a particular shot.  

The only down side is that you can't store any statistics on the unit as yet.  I believe Callaway are working on this and will hopefully become a feature in the not too distant future.

Overall I'm very pleased with this unit.  For less than Â£149 I think it represents excellent value for money and when compared to the SkyCaddie, etc I think it's a viable alternative.

AW


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 31, 2010)

Battery life?

2 and 1/2 rounds from a charge on the SC5 is not enough in my view.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 31, 2010)

Battery life?

2 and 1/2 rounds from a charge on the SC5 is not enough in my view.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, the battery indicator went yellow whilst I was playing the last few holes.  I'm not too sure what that means.

I'd probably charge it up before a round anyway.

I was playing around with it, as it's a new toy so I reckon the battery will last longer once I stop touching it 15 times on every hole. 

Also, it was it's first use so maybe once the battery becomes 'conditioned' it'll last longer??


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 31, 2010)

Possibly.

Once it is worn in it might measure longer too.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 31, 2010)

Possibly.

Once it is worn in it might measure longer too.
		
Click to expand...

I do hope so - otherwise it's the Ladies tees for me!!

Either that or I join Sundridge and pair up with Leftie....


----------



## Bratty (Dec 31, 2010)

*Synching* 

I know Bratty had issues with his but mine couldn't have been easier.
		
Click to expand...

It's fine now - my work's firewall was preventing me from connecting. Done at home without problem.




			The only down side is that you can't store any statistics on the unit as yet.  I believe Callaway are working on this and will hopefully become a feature in the not too distant future.
		
Click to expand...

I believe if you go on to the website, there's an upgrade to pay to get the stats mode.

Also, check the version number in the settings. If it says something like xx.xx.40.40.40 then that's the most up to date software installed. If it doesn't, then you need to upgrade the software. Best to phone Callaway after 3rd Jan to check with them.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting one of these. Found it at hotgolf.co.uk for Â£150 and comes with a case, in car charger and trolley attachment. Would the guys who have this recommend it?


----------



## drawboy (Feb 14, 2011)

If anyone wants one and has sky Tv, a channel called you bigi on channel664 sells them for Â£119.00 brand spanking new. That's a bargain.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 15, 2011)

If anyone wants one and has sky Tv, a channel called you bigi on channel664 sells them for Â£119.00 brand spanking new. That's a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

Had a look on there but couldn't see it at all. When did you see it?


----------



## Bratty (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting one of these. Found it at hotgolf.co.uk for Â£150 and comes with a case, in car charger and trolley attachment. Would the guys who have this recommend it?
		
Click to expand...

Yep it's brilliant. Just check your course is mapped!  

Best Â£150 I've spent on golf stuff. If that extra stuff comes free then great. If not, I wouldn't bother paying the extra for the trolley clip, as it's small enough to comfortably fit in your trouser pocket without issue.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Bratty!! Just waiting to find out about bonuses at work, then one of these will be purchased. Not heard any bad reviews of them apart from that you have to pay per course for promode.


----------

